# Highest flat surge



## El Dorado (Feb 12, 2017)

What's the highest flat surge someone has seen?


----------



## Booserinc (Aug 10, 2018)

14 during bar close in Iowa city.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

El Dorado said:


> What's the highest flat surge someone has seen?


I've seen $12 on the app I was nowhere near there


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Uber $16-$18 during a recent snowstorm. Lyft was actually higher at $29


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

$40


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I think I saw $17 once. The highest I actually got was $12, and it was with a long pick up. I took it, figured $12 is like a pay for the trip to the pick up destination. Ended up with a decent ride to the hot market area too.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

$18 at the airport used to be common. During special events or New Years Eve, I've seen as much as $28.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

$21 here in Indy. Highest I have ever driven through was $13 with $5 core quest on top of that.


----------



## LadyKnightRides (Jan 27, 2019)

Boston Market?
New Year's in Boston:$40
Outside of Boston during the summer for major events or beach weekends:$35-$45


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LadyKnightRides said:


> Boston Market?
> New Year's in Boston:$40
> Outside of Boston during the summer for major events or beach weekends:$35-$45


Boston it caps at 40?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

The highest I've seen is $13. But sometimes it's not the amount but how many of these you can get in a short period of time. The area shown in the pics is a popular bar/club area catering to short ride university students. In less than an hours time I picked up $45 in surge.


----------



## LadyKnightRides (Jan 27, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Boston it caps at 40?


No clue if that's true but this past summer, I got a couple for $45 from Gillette. It was later in the night and I think most drivers had give up with the traffic leaving the stadium. Got one going right down the road and then got one going back to Boston. Most of the $30-35 have been in Newburyport.

I'm confident it will not look like that this summer. A girl can dream though lol


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LadyKnightRides said:


> No clue if that's true but this past summer, I got a couple for $45 from Gillette. It was later in the night and I think most drivers had give up with the traffic leaving the stadium. Got one going right down the road and then got one going back to Boston. Most of the $30-35 have been in Newburyport.
> 
> I'm confident it will not look like that this summer. A girl can dream though lol


I got a couple $38's from Newburyport. I saw Gillette with $40's this past season. Too far for me.


----------



## LadyKnightRides (Jan 27, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I got a couple $38's from Newburyport. I saw Gillette with $40's this past season. Too far for me.


Yeah it was too far for me as well since I was up in Haverhill but I had a ride from the airport to needham and I couldn't pass it up lol.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

LadyKnightRides said:


> Yeah it was too far for me as well since I was up in Haverhill but I had a ride from the airport to needham and I couldn't pass it up lol.


Haverhill area is where I drive.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

$32 because I wait until the surge builds. I have two options here, get a decent trip with a surge adjustment (this trip paid out $60 and was less than 5 miles) and repeat. This flat surge crap is for the amateur ants. Getting that surge adjustment is how you make money these days.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Highest I have seen is $14, of course that was the night I decided not to work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Flat rate surges are for the desperate, these are childsplay. Do real men jobs, delivering food is better. I wonder if we have a Door Dash forum on this forum


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

$180 few years ago. $50 recently for long trip started as $12. I've had dozens of $12's if you want a string of surge best to never accept while on a trip.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberXking said:


> $180 few years ago. $50 recently for long trip started as $12. I've had dozens of $12's if you want a string of surge best to never accept while on a trip.


Why allow the current rape? Isn't this business all about deteriorating the driver? It is why Rakos user on this sub went all Ape, the Uber drove him bananas


----------

